# WW2 Battle for the Airfield reenactment this weekend at the AHM



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2022)

If you have the opportunity stop by this weekend for a great show. All three buildings will be open (hangar and car barn usually are not open to the public) for the big year end event. Update: Our Fi-156 Storch and L4 Rosie the Rocketeer will be flying in the battle. That's THE Rosie not a copy BTW. Hopefully she'll be blowing up some panzers ! Rich may also bring some of his Tiger 1 turret repro stuff as well. If anybody knows where to get an original Stug IIIG 75mm shell he's looking for one. Let me know if you do.
Hope some of you all can spend the weekend with us. You will not be disappointed !








Battle for the Airfield WWII Re-Enactment Weekend - The American Heritage Museum


The American Heritage Museum presents the Battle for the Airfield World War II Re-Enactment, one of the premier events of its type in the United States! There will be over 350+ re-enactors representing several branches of Allied and Axis military participating in encampments and two battles each...




www.americanheritagemuseum.org

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

RARE WWII German Panzer Tank 7.5cm KWK 40 Shell - Militaria


We undertake deactivation and firearm repair work in our custom built and well equiped workshop. We buy and sell deactivated world war 1 and 2 German and Allied firearms, guns and militaria.



www.deactivated-guns.co.uk













WW2 German 7.5cm Kwk-40 HE Projectile (11) (Q2/G) -


WW2 German 7.5cm Kwk-40 HE Projectile, can still see some of the markings on the projectile, looks like it is dated 43, this shell is used for the Panzer 4 and the Sturmgeschutz tanks, it has a damaged fuze with the exterior missing.




www.dandbmilitaria.com


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> RARE WWII German Panzer Tank 7.5cm KWK 40 Shell - Militaria
> 
> 
> We undertake deactivation and firearm repair work in our custom built and well equiped workshop. We buy and sell deactivated world war 1 and 2 German and Allied firearms, guns and militaria.
> ...


Thanks!


----------

